# After the old boy/girl is gone......



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been offline here for about a year - sorry. Still read at times and thanks to everyone for keeping up such a great resource for so many.

I just searched the site for this but didn't find much - if I missed a thread on this, please forgive me.

Here goes: We've had a Vizsla/Lab mix for almost 14 years (Babbz) - she's been an amazing dog, outstanding really. Great companion fly fishing, going through drive thrus, camping, house dog, loves little kids, good adults other dogs, even cats. So sad to type this as she lays beside me - she's likely in her last months. 

Debated for a long time to get a new dog before Babbz has had all her days and decided to get Roothee our first pure V last Thanksgiving. Roothee is now a year old and more than full of herself. Roothee has helped bring out the pup in Babbz again - even if it's only for 15 minutes at a time. Roothee's been in the field 3 times this year on grouse - been solid every time and keeps wanting more - so fun to see. This weekend she gets introduced to wild pheasants for the first time!

We haven't had to go through putting a dog down to this point in our lives, but I know that day is coming. There are hundreds/thousands/millions of opinions on when. To me, the when decision is unique to the family/person. 

More than anything, I'm curious how pet(s) that were still with you after the old girl/boy was gone have reacted. Just hearing others experiences might help me (or others) deal with and recognize their younger pet's behavior after the elder has passed.

Thank you in advance. And, hope all the hunting V's out there have a safe and great fall hunting season (and those that don't hunt, have a great/safe fall as well).


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My heart goes out to you, charliecoyot, as I'm sure you are feeling preparatory grief. It is so sad to see them get old.

My boy Willie had an older "sister" for the first nine months after I adopted him. She, too, had periods of youthfulness, and I never regretted bringing a younger dog home to become part of the family. They had bonded instantly. Her time to go came in the Fall of 2009, and she was peacefully put to sleep. :'(

The first three or four days after she was gone, Willie searched for her endlessly. He was clearly distressed and worried. He was upset enough that a few times he tried to hide... under my desk, in the furnace room, etc. I tried to show him extra love, even though I was in the process of fighting through my own grief. Gradually, after about two weeks, he was much better. It took me a lot longer. But it was a blessing for me to have Willie in the house during that time. I wish you all the best!


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

I had an old girl she was like yours always loving and great companion. Just like another child. 
We had a puppy dropped off to us and she was tolerant of all animals, she was exceptional with the puppy. After the years went by the puppy seemed to "know" when the "old" girl needed some nap time and puppy would lay beside Bailey, licking her ears, eyes and just all around gentile. It broke my heart to see her go down.
After she passed Frank looked for her and when we would say her name his ears would perk. 
Frank is now the old guy and he is adjusting to my "psycho V" Ellie.
They know and they do adapt. Some better than others. 
After Bailey passed we tried to get rid of everything that "smelled" like her. IDK if it really worked. But it helped. 
I understand the when's. I was fortunate Bailey went in her sleep. Not so fortunate on other pets. Only you will know. Its hard for us all. And the animals will adapt. Just like people it all takes time!
Good luck and I'll be thinking about you :'(


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

In my experience it has helped to get a new friend for them. They do know that there mate is gone and will definitely be emotional towards the loss.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I was in a similar situation as you about a year ago. I had a 16 year old and a 9 year old and I added a puppy to the mix. My 16 year old was slowing down quite a bit and I knew he probably wouldn't make it to the end of the year. I wasn't planning on getting a puppy until after he passed because he still had his brother, but my puppy was a rescue that I couldn't pass up. I had all three of them together for about 8 months and one day I woke up and I knew that that was the day that I had to say goodbye to Champ - it was time. . My two remaining guys handled it fairly well, they were sad for a while but they had each other which I think really helped. Then unexpectedly a month later my 9 year old Cooper passed away in his sleep and my puppy Cash was devastated (oh and Cash is my V). It was heartbreaking to watch him, he cried and looked for Cooper for days and if I left him home alone my neighbors told me that he sat in the garage and howled until I came back. I will always have two dogs because I work during the day and I want them to have company when I'm gone. I obviously wasn't planning on getting another puppy that year because the plan was to have Cash to keep Cooper company after Champ passed away but when that plan fell apart I started looking for another puppy right away. That's how I got Penny and now a year later, Cash and Penny are inseparable. 

My heart goes out to you because you will have some tough days ahead, but I can tell you from experience that your little Roothee will help get you through the sad times and you can help her too.


----------



## charliecoyot (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow, thanks everyone. Greatly appreciate hearing your experiences. The old girl and young girl are still in good order.

BTW - Roothee was out on her first official pheasant hunt this last weekend. She pointed out a couple hens nicely - however, we can't shoot hens here in SD. She looked at me as if to say, 'What! No shot? SHOOT!! You idiot!' Then, when she got home, she runs up to Babbz (the old dog that's deaf and could sleep through a few burglaries), sniffs her as she sleeps to see if she's still with us, then barks at her and scares the heck out of her. Very funny to see.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## gavin08 (Oct 22, 2013)

We just had our 12 yr old male Vizsla, Decker put down due to a tracheal tumor that was sufficating him. It was the best decision for him but we are devastated. Our 14 yr old female husky, Rashie is depressed. Decker had a typical Vizsla personality which helped bring the husky out of herself. Rashie and Decker were good buddies that got along very well. We're hoping to adopt a Vizsla soon as our house is much too quiet.


----------

